# BF2 "there is a problem with your connection"



## Raise109 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi ive started experiencing strange problems with bf2 every 1min 20sec without fail the screen freezes for roughly 5-10sec saying "there is a problem with your connection" then resumes play. Yes very anoying!
+ i have been pb kicked twice for "key packet los"

I have tried the folllowing;
re-installed bf2
manualy updated Pb with pbsetup
Re-installed the services with pbsvc
disabled firewall/antivirus/defender/mcafee spyware tools
disabled superfetch
Tred switching to the Nvlan insted of the marvel yukon
Bf2.exe is run in compatibility mode for xp sp2 and is ran as admin

game runs close to 100fps even on busy servers and my ping is between 14 and 50


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 14, 2007)

same problem on non-ranked servers with PB switched of in the game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry, what do you do to manually update PunkBuster?

I did it once before, but I need to do it again.


Thanks.


----------



## Massios (Dec 14, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Sorry, what do you do to manually update PunkBuster?
> 
> I did it once before, but I need to do it again.
> 
> ...



That should have nothing to do with his connection.

go here, post results.


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Raise109 (Dec 14, 2007)

ps i tried it with UAC of to no avail hope the above is what you where after! chears m8


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

I asked him cause I dont know how to do it. 

I worded my response to portray how he did it.

How do you manually update.


----------



## Massios (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.punkbuster.com/index.php?page=dl-bf2.php. Go there. Second option.

Raise:
Your connect seems fine. Do you use wireless, or wired? If so, what is between your computer and the internet? Modem, router etc.


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 14, 2007)

I used a wired connection, set to a router modem (sitecom WL-118 UK V1 001). There are two comps connected to this router, the other is a workstation that i use for work, that unfortunaly cannot be used to test due to a strict software policy! It makes no diference if i plug the other comp in or not.

i played a short game and did the following to try and diagnose packet los, would you say that was acceptable packet los or not im not sure what a good figure would be?

C:\Windows\system32>netstat -s -p tcp
TCP Statistics for IPv4
Active Opens = 363
Passive Opens = 0
Failed Connection Attempts = 3
Reset Connections = 60
Current Connections = 3
Segments Received = 2847
Segments Sent = 2702
Segments Retransmitted = 43

ive tried setting the adapter to 100mbps full duplex, 100mbps half duplex, 10mbps full duplex and 10mbps half duplex. no diference


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 16, 2007)

Well my connection totaly bombed out yesterday, internet slow, but just usable on basic sites. i tried every software configuration i could think of, did not work at all, so i re-installed vista on a formatted disk.

Connection worse than ever, the other computer on the network does not seem to be affected according to znets speed test, this machine is hitting between 9-25 kbps (not good). The only thing i can think of is that the cat5 is dead or experiencing some interfirence???.

I think im going to go an get one of those shiney new wirless cards to see if this helps on tuesday so if any one can think of anything else i should try first let me know.


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 17, 2007)

well i gave the wifi's a mis as i was not sure what the effect in games would be so i have got and install a net nic and cat5e cable.

no diference i cant even download my device drivers.

anyone got any ideas here???????


----------



## Joe2005 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, you replaced your HDD and reinstalled your OS and it still happens.  That probably means that your motherboard is going out.


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 18, 2007)

Only found out then that tiscalli has taken over pipex and are happily in the proces of convering us from ipstream to there frankenstienware at the local exchange. though my ip hasnt changed so i have no idea really but i think tiscalli will be getting a few spam e-mails just incase its there fault.

anyone else got any ideas!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Are ya using 10MPBS or 100MPBS connection?


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 18, 2007)

my brain is a bit mashed on this, do you mean my network card or broadband? here is both, my deal is 8meg unlimited or my network card is 1gbps


----------



## Raise109 (Dec 18, 2007)

strange thing is normal speeds have now resumed though a bit jumpy (downloaded winamp speed varied from 300kbps-500kbps up and down the whole time)?????
lets see how long this will last?????
then i can get back to the origional problem lol


----------

